# Selling My Mother's Homestead in Nebraska $55k



## Dee From the 303 (Jul 4, 2021)

Complete homestead in Nebraska – lots of water - lots of jobs
$54,900!
Everything goes: truck, trailer, tools, furniture, and extensive gardening library. 
15 fruit trees, 7 grape vines, 14 raised-bed vegetable garden. 
Hoop house, plus greenhouse. Great food producing ½ acre lot.
850 sq ft one-bedroom house in need of major repairs.

I built a website for it, so much included. My mother is aging and can no longer keep up with the demand of house and garden.

www.fathengardens.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Near or in what city?


----------



## Dee From the 303 (Jul 4, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Near or in what city?


Near Grand Island


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice place. Slick presentation. Good job...Sounds like a good deal.

Can you over-night it all by FedEx to WI?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I mapped it. I can get there is 12 hours. The same drive time as from here to my place in Missouri.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I mapped it. I can get there is 12 hours. The same drive time as from here to my place in Missouri.


very nice presentation, but one would need apprx 50--100k to get it up and running...it's really a full gut job, including a full tear off of roof. The gardens are what call my name....very nice...Also the deeds need to be checked and the added rooms must have had permits when added or they cold be tear offs. Sewer and water, electricity, plumbing, heat, codes, maybe even a tear down and rebuild would be in the works. It's got potential, but the right person has to want it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have done that type of project. Your estimate and mine are similar. I am still pondering this one.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Is it in the city limits?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

You don’t get much for 50k construction wise these days ☹


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s a tiny house. 😃

I have remodeled two houses within the last twelve months. One was $53,000. The other was $30,000.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Wellbuilt said:


> You don’t get much for 50k construction wise these days ☹


That's why I quoted a range. At 100k you might still go over, once your guys get into the foundation, plumbing and electrical. Then there is the structure itself: rot, termites, leveling...need I go on? This size with the gardens and greenhouses are just what I have been looking for. Too far away for me...go for it Alice!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking today that the easiest option is removing the current house (although it is charming) and putting a SIPs home there.

I need more information. Floor plan, outside dimensions, governing bodies that will require permits.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'm thinking today that the easiest option is removing the current house (although it is charming) and putting a SIPs home there.
> 
> I need more information. Floor plan, outside dimensions, governing bodies that will require permits.


Small (1/2ac) lot--good enough for someone who is winding down and doesn't want to be riding the range counting heads and repairing fences every day anymore ...At least the OP is honest enough to mention need for major repairs-- but sometimes cost of repairs is more than just demolishing it and starting over.

Milder weather in NE than in TX may be an advantage?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It depends on your definition of mild.  I don't call freezing "mild." or snow. or howling north winds. or ice.

Could the OP please post the dimensions of the foundation?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Hmmmm building material is 3 to 5 times the cost it was last year . 
I just stopped building all together for now . 
It’s not worth the aggravation.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

SIPs.









600 Sq Ft 20' x 30' | Cottage House Kit | Mighty Small Homes


Comfortable and inviting, our Cottage house kits provide the perfect small home retreat from the hustle and bustle of life.




www.mightysmallhomes.com


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It depends on your definition of mild.  I don't call freezing "mild." or snow. or howling north winds. or ice.
> 
> Could the OP please post the dimensions of the foundation?


Have you noticed she hasn't been back? I didn't want to sound snarky and mention it yesterday. Maybe she just did a hit & run for advertising purposes. The web presentation looked awfully profesional.

OTOH- from the looks of the place, maybe we ought ot invite her mother to become a member here? She could probably teach us a thing or two.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don’t be snarky.  We are having an email conversation. It’s all good.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

doc- said:


> Have you noticed she hasn't been back? I didn't want to sound snarky and mention it yesterday. Maybe she just did a hit & run for advertising purposes. The web presentation looked awfully profesional.
> 
> OTOH- from the looks of the place, maybe we ought ot invite her mother to become a member here? She could probably teach us a thing or two.


look at the date she joined here.....she's fishing all kinds of sites like this one.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s called advertising. Marketing. Very wise.

I found renters and buyers by posting on HT.

All good.


----------



## WCarp (12 mo ago)

I am looking for a small acreage, perhaps around 10 or so preferably with a house in Okanogan County in the State of Washington. I like rural farm life.


----------

